# Any differences between the new Bench Dog 40-001 & the old RT-100 router tables?



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm looking at a used Bench Dog RT-100 portable router table and their new 40-001. 

Are there any significant differences in those two tables?

The used one comes with a nice Hitachi router, a Router Raizor lift, and some accessories, so that's very attractive. If the old and new tables aren't significantly different, I think I'll grab it.


----------

